
Genetically Engineering Yourself Sounds Like a Bad Idea-But He's Doing It Anyway - adenadel
https://gizmodo.com/genetically-engineering-yourself-sounds-like-a-horrible-1820189351
======
adenadel
For some context, this person is also starting a biotech version of a coding
bootcamp.

[https://twitter.com/4LOVofScience/status/1110599228340858880](https://twitter.com/4LOVofScience/status/1110599228340858880)

